

Facebook & WordPress Shut Down Jbhat Al Nusra Account of Syria - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2012/12/breaking-facebook-and-wordpress-shut-syrian-revolutionary-group-al-nusra-front.html

======
ArabGeek
Where is freedom of speech? why is it ok to have a movie that insults the
messenger of God while it is not ok to have a revolutionary group against the
terrorist Bashar Al Asad express it self?

~~~
ArabGeek
Big applaud for Twitter @JbhatALnusra account is still active

